# Nutmegs Adoption Diary - from prep to placement and beyond



## nutmeg

As I've enjoyed reading others diaries, I thought I would start my own - you never know it may come in handy to someone   

So, about us. I'm 37, DH 42 and married for 10yrs. We started ttc to conceive straight away and always knew that adoption would be an option for us if we didn't conceive. However, once on the fertility treatment path we kind of just got carried along. Before we started IVF we contacted a couple of adoption agencies and starting gathering some info. This was after fertility check ups, clomid etc but before IVF, so about 6 yrs ago. We conceived after a FET with our first IVF. Went on to have 2 further cycles, plus numerous FETs and decided before the last one that enough was enough.
We started to look at adoption again and contacted several LAs and VAs. We went to adoption info evenings at a couple of LAs and settled on our own LA. We spoke to 3 different social workers there who all appeared really nice.

A few weeks later we met one of the team who approved us to attend the prep classes and that's where we are. Half way through the hard going classes, another 2 next week. They have been emotionally and physically draining but will be worth it


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Good look with your journey look forward to reading more. 

We're just waiting to hear the outcome of our 1st visit hopefully we could be on prep course in the next few months.


----------



## rikschick

Good luck on your journey ahead x


----------



## flickJ

Good luck with the prep classes, I hope everything goes smoothly for you


----------



## KJB1978

Good Luck Nutmeg!  Our situations are very similar I have a DD in 2007 too x


----------



## nutmeg

Thanks everyone    I'm reading all your diaries with interest. 

Emma, let us know when you hear and when your sessions will be. KJB, what stage are you at? We'd planned to have 5 children when we got married


----------



## KJB1978

We are just about to finish HS and got panel booked in for June doesnt sound like we have got long to go but feels like so long to wait still.  I want 6 but hubby only wants 4 so have agreed on 4 plus fostering when ours are a little bigger x


----------



## nutmeg

Ooh June will be here before you know it   

We finished prep sessions this week. The second week wasn't nearly so tough as the first and leaving was really quite weird. We bonded well with our group and it was very strange to say bye but we have exchanged details and hopefully we'll meet soon.
We have sent our official letter back in so fingers crossed we'll get a phonecall next week to tell us who are social worker is and arrange our first home study session. We've been told this should be done within a fortnight.

We're very excited, a little nervous but so happy to be moving on


----------



## nutmeg

Well after all the excitement when the prep course finished, it all dissipated somewhat as we've waited 3 weeks for a social worker to get in touch    But I guess we'll have to learn to be patient! Anyway, we've now had that important phonecall and we're meeting our social worker for our first session next Weds   
We will be getting feedback from how we were at the sessions, booking in the next few sessions etc and just saying Hi again after the course.
Finally feels like we'll be getting somewhere.


----------



## KJB1978

Great news Nutmeg, hope it goes really well for you!


----------



## flickJ

You must be so excited, I'm really pleased for you - it's all happening now   Good luck for your meeting, I hope it all goes well


----------



## nutmeg

Thanks to both of you. It went BRILLIANTLY, honestly I was just soooo happy yesterday. Our social worker (who we met at the prep sessions) was just fantastic. He was so positive, upbeat and supportive and explained what's going to happen aty the next few meetings etc. He was pleased with the info we had prepared for him and genuinely seemed happy to be working with us.

We're so looking forward to getting started now and long may it last (I may look back at this in a few months and snigger at my naiviety). First proper session booked in for a fortnight and the next one a fortnight after that. I honestly believe he will do everything he can to ensure we get the right child for our family. Happy Happy Happy


----------



## flickJ

It all sounds so positive for you, Nutmeg  

It's such good news that your SW is so supportive and positive, that's half the battle to make sure you feel comfortable and can talk freely. I am sure your journey is going to be good (maybe a little uncomfortable at times) but I am sure there is a LO waiting for you


----------



## nutmeg

Can't believe it's been a month since my last update, although to be fair, things have been very busy here.

So, back to our journey. We've now had 3 sessions with our sw'r and all is still going brilliantly; we've gone through some of the personal stuff about treatments etc and lots about our backgrounds. He is still supportive and encouraging and we couldn't hope for anything better. TBH I'm finding the HS process quite cathartic - and how often do any of us get to talk about ourselves for an hour and have someone interested?!?   

This morning I asked about plans for panel and he's hoping for September which made me nearly jump for joy    as I thought it would be nearer Christmas - not that I'm counting my chickens but I am enjoying the positivity.

Next meeting next Weds and then they'll be a month break as we are on hols and don't want to see him the week we go or come back!
Can't wait for him to meet DD.


----------



## nutmeg

We had our fourth meeting this morning and again all went well   
We had homework to do after last weeks session, so he went through that first of all and he was pleased with everything we'd done. The discussions took us in lots of different directions and he was jumping all over the place trying to keep up.

The high levels of positivity remain and he keeps pointing out all the good stuff social workers will like when they see our form   

A month break now    but it is because we are heading to the sun, so can't complain too much!!! I can't really see how much more we have to go through tbh, but he said he will start to complete the forms over the next month and see where any gaps are. Then he'll be meeting dd and discussing the types of children we think we can cope with.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Wow its good to catch up with your progress.  And there is certainly a lot happening, how exciting!  You sound like you have a great SW and are all getting on well.  Really good to hear, and a nice holiday to ease any stress, good times   

Hoping things continue to run smoothly, good luck!


----------



## nutmeg

Thankyou, we've called our GPs so are booked in for medicals on Monday. Glad we're getting it done before we go on holiday as I'm fully expecting to pile on the pounds while we're away


----------



## nutmeg

Well we both had our medicals before we went away and we both got passed with flying colours and recommended by our GP's, so there's something else ticked off the list!
We also received copies of our CRB forms.

We had another meeting on Weds and this has been the first time I've felt a bit down    I knew the time would come as things have been so easy so far. We were looking at photos of different children and talking about what we felt we could and could not cope with and it was very upsetting. I know we can't say yes to everyone and we have to be realistic, esp taking into account our dd. So our form says 1 child age 1-3 and we've listed all the categories we feel able to accept. It felt like a shopping list    

I also felt a bit down because sw'r was typing up our form while we were away and I was really hoping that there would be some exciting updates about how much we had left (hopefully not too much after 6 visits) to complete, but when I asked things were a bit vague.

I've passed on details about our referees which sw'r will start to contact after his hols in 3 wks time and I have my individual session with him next week. He's also done the H&S home check.

Does this sound like we're nearing the end to anyone? Are the individual sessions usually done as things are closing up? I know he's planning on meeting dd in the summer holidays, which start in 5 weeks - so maybe he'll be doing the references and meeting dd then and then that's it?

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry, but thanks for reading.
x


----------



## KJB1978

Sending you a hug Nutmeg  .  The whole situation is so frustrating and upsetting at times.

I think we have also found it so strange that every LA, VA and SW does their HS so differently.  The others from our prep course are doing their HS in a totally different way to us and being told different things even though we are under the same LA so I guess its the personal choice of the SW on how they conduct it as long as they all end up with a completed PAR.  
We had to have our references and medicals done before we were allowed to go on the prep course for example.  When our HS started we booked panel there and then for 6 months to the day that the SW was assigned to us and worked towards that date.  We then used every week of the 6 months with the SW and had about 10 meetings in that time.  SW then met the referees and did a 3 hour play interview thing with my 4 year old.  SW then wrote everything up in one go rather than bit by bit at the end just before panel.

Perhaps you could ask him to book panel so you can arrange work etc that way you know there is a date in the diary and you can work towards that.  I felt it helped me x


----------



## snapdragon

Sw's do vary a lot in how they do things but individual sessions can be close to the end, ours were actually our last meeting. We got a copy of our report the day after our referees were visited. I don't think you have too long to go.


----------



## nutmeg

Thanks to both of you 

I had my individual session today and I feel soo much happier and brighter, one off day is completely bearable   
So today was great, we did lots of chatting and had a good laugh too. SWr goes on holiday on Sunday so before Friday he's writing to school for their reference, ringing our referees to book in and see them when he gets back and he's made an appointmentto see DH on his return for his individual session.

DD breaks up from school in 4 weeks and then she'll meet him once or twice too    and then we're pretty much done.
Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!
He said we may possibly be ready for panel in August if not definately September YAY


----------



## flickJ

So pleased for you Nutmeg, seems to all be falling in place, glad you are feeling brighter and that everything is going well - nearly there now  

Good luck


----------



## nutmeg

It feels like FOREVER since I've updated anything and I still don't have anything to update    After seeing SWr weekly or fortnightly, going 3 weeks has been really hard, I've missed him!
But he meets DH on Thursday for his individual session and now SWr is back in work, hopefully he'll be contacting referees this week so we're all good to go. Getting very excited about him meeting DD too as she finishes school a week on Thurs.


----------



## flickJ

I'm sure your SW will be happy to know you missed him  

It's all sounding very positive and it must feel so good to be coming towards the end of the Home Study, not long to go now, surely?


----------



## nutmeg

I think we're almost there Flick, I wish he'd give us a date now    Am very giddy as he's just rang my mum and is meeting mum & dad next week as one of my referees and am waiting to hear from the others to see if he's made an appointment with them   
He's also sent reference letter to school today - oooooooooooooooooooooooooh excited much!!


----------



## flickJ

Woo Hoo, I'm excited for you - hope it all goes well and keep us posted, won't you    

I'm sure it will all just be formalities


----------



## nutmeg

So..... meeting with my mum & dad has been brought forward to tomorrow and his booked in to come and see DD on the 23rd   I'm very giddy!

DH had his last meeting with him this morning which he said went well and now he doesn't need to see dh again!!!!! He hasn't given us a date yet and I don't know which day of the month the panel meets, he *thought* but couldn't remember for sure that it was the first Monday of each month which could mean in a month - Monday 6th August, oh my!!!


----------



## nutmeg

SWr met my parents on Friday and everything went brilliantly, they all seemed to get along swimmingly. He spent an hour and half with them but there is no forms for them to fill in - they did it all verbally. Comprehensive, respectful and fun. We SOOOOO landed on our feet with him.

He told my parents that children's sw'rs will be "fighting over us"     which floored us but left us feeling so high and positive. I know I need to keep my emotions in check and not be too full of myself, but the whole process has been so positive and life affirming that sometimes its difficult!    So, now we have nothing to do except to wait for him to meet dd next Monday. He's meeting the other referees over the next 10 days. Mum & dad asked him what the process was like to adopt again in the future, and he said the second time was much more straightforward. Mum got the impression he would prefer us to have a younger child for DDs sake, but we're thinking more of the 18-30 month age.

Byeeeeee for now!


----------



## nutmeg

After a lovely weekend in the Lake District where dd talked a lot about her brother or sister and how she would love to bring them on holiday with us, plus getting some of her books out for her sibling, ahhhh gorgeous girl! Then today she met with sw'r.
She was a delight to be around and was on her best behaviour but also funny and entertaining - I think she realised how much was on the line   
After meeting DD he was then meeting our friend who is acting as referee, so 2 referees down, one to go. That meeting went really well too according to my friend anyway.
Instead of August or September for panel we're now looking at Sept or Oct which has peeved me a bit but hey ho, what will be will be. Just keeping my fingers crossed for September now. We've nothing to do but wait again now. He's gone away to write up our PAR and has put a note in his diary to call us in 2 weeks with an update. By then our forms should be complete and he will be ready to drop them off for us to read through and analyse - hopefully anyway     Fingers crossed we will have our date very soon.
The onlt thing that's kind of niggling at the moment is that he's intimating that a young baby would be the way to go, 10 months ish. But as a family we are hoping for an older baby, ideally 18-30 months. We feel this would be great for our BD who would have a playmate now and not when she's 7 or 8. I guess this is down to us though? Do I need to make this clearer to sw'r or wait and see what comes through after we've been approved?
x


----------



## nutmeg

Phew...... it's been a long time since my last update. So on the 23rd July we were hoping to have our PAR ready in 2 weeks for our Sept panel, hmmmm! 
PAR eventually arrived a couple of weeks ago and instead of panel in Aug/Sept we were given the date of 8th October - OKay, we dealt with that. The PAR was in a shocking state - the spelling and punctuation etc were just terrible, plus it was littered with factual inaccuracies.

We had a meeting with SWr and all the issues were ironed out and our new PAR was supposed to be back to us by the end of that week. A few days late our final PAR has turned up and yes there are some typos etc, but on the whole it reads great and it is very positive about what we have to offer and our families strengths    Unfortunately our panel date has been out back AGAIN, this time to the 22nd October and we really hope this is the final delay. He has said that because of this further delay he will start considering children for us before that time.

Another positive is that he has recognised we don't necessarily want a baby but would prefer a toddler and this has been recorded.

So now we're waiting for the manager to get in touch to arrange our second opinion visit and for him to come and see us later this week. He also wants to meet dd again before panel so he can discuss things further with her.

So, we're getting there and swr is adamant that a placement will happen very quickly for us, so here's hoping.

Thanks for reading x


----------



## Billybeans

Hi Nutmeg, How frustrating that panel date has been put back again, although it seems your journey in total may have been a bit quicker than others. I think one really does need alot of patience on this journey which I am sure I will find difficult too. I hope things keep moving along ata steady space and you are not kept hanging around for long.
Will keep popping by to see how you are doing.
Hope to hear you are approved by end of October and you have a toddler waiting to come home  
xx


----------



## nutmeg

Thanks Shining Star    Nice to know someone is reading! We have been lucky indeed, the first few months were absolutely plainsailing and it's only be the second half which was frustrating BUT right now I'm feeling very positive again.

We met with SWr again last week to amend PAR again - just a few amendments and now he's off to soften and fluff out the whole thing and I can't wait to read the final final PAR     This meeting was so incredibly positive, saying how much we had to offer and saying he was considering us for children coming through to us. I really was buzzing after this.

Second opinion visit is booked for the 2nd Oct and panel is now 4 weeks today -hurrah!


----------



## Billybeans

wow not long til panel now then...about 3weeks? Lots and lots of luck, keep updating so I can see how you are doing.


----------



## flickJ

Good luck, Nutmeg - I am still trying to keep an eye on what is going on with my friends although I am not posting much for obvious reasons - I have everything crossed for a successsful outcome


----------



## nutmeg

Hello shining star and Flick.
Flick, it's great to hear from you, I hope you're taking good care of yourself and still holding the faith that you will be a mummy one day   

Sooooo since last update: We had our second opinion visit which was just lovely and with a swr we've met before. She was a delight and tried to ask us the sorts of qu's they may ask at panel. We then got our final PAR and at last everything was great and very positive.

Today we went to an adoption exchange day. This was a small event that consisted of four LAs that work closely together. I didn't expect there to be any children suitable for us at this event so we viewed it as a networking experience and we had our "flyers" laminated ready to give out.
We met our Swr and he told us there was a "very young" child that he was possibly in discussion about for us and he will know more next week    plus there were THREE children we expressed an interest in so they've taken our details. Now I am grounded and know that it is unlikely that we will be selected but we still saw the event as very positive.

The uncomfortable thing was viewing the children on the "stalls" as if they were on sale and it was a little emotionally draining. But once we got talking to swrs and FCs it became much easier.

SWr told us we had a very busy time coming up and he expected a profile for us within the next couple of weeks.

Roll on panel on Monday - I'm buzzing


----------



## Billybeans

oh my god, panel on Monday? How exciting. Sounds interesting about the "young child" they have selected out plus three otheres, wow! All sounds very promising. I so hope monday goes well and then you are not waiting long for a LO. I can imagine it feels strange "viewing" these children. It has to work in favour for both partiies I guess.

Thinking of you


----------



## nutmeg

Thanks Shining Star.

Well, WE ARE APPROVED     and so happy. DD was absolutely beside herself when we picked her up from school. We told her we'd give her 2 thumbs up if they said yes and she was thrilled when she saw us. We've been out for tea together to celebrate and DH have some champagne for later   
Thanks for all the well wishes, it has been wonderful. We were at panel for an hour, but actually in the room for about 3-5 minutes and it all went fine; the panel were unanimous and it felt weird afterwards, not an anti climax as such but just weird. How patient I'm going to be now goodness knows but hopefully we won't have too long to wait.

Family & friends are all thrilled for us.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Massive congratulations Nutmeg!!!  Enjoy your celebrating, you very much deserve it!  Sounds promising for a quick match too    You must be over the moon!  And bless DD, that says it all really


----------



## KJB1978

Congrats Nutmeg - here's to a speedy match!!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Congratulations nutmeg fantastic news xx


----------



## flickJ

Congratulations to you and your family, I am so happy for you and your family


----------



## Billybeans

Wow nutmeg, Congratulations. So what's next? What is happenning to the children you have showed interest in?
xx


----------



## nutmeg

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it.



Shining Star said:


> Wow nutmeg, Congratulations. So what's next? What is happenning to the children you have showed interest in?
> xx


Well as good as my swr is, he's not the best at admin!! So when he's updated and uploaded our PAR I guess family finders will start to read. For those we expressed an interest in, the sw'rs will start reading through all the PARs for those who were interested and make their own short list. Once done (and if we're on it) they will send the child's details to our SWr so he can read and see if we are a suitable match. He said we should hear something by the end of the week (which would be tomorrow) but I can't see it - there is too much to do. (doesn't stop me checking my phone though!)


----------



## nutmeg

So just 8 days post panel, we got a phonecall    and sw'r dropped a profile off for us to read and think about. The CPR is incredibly encouraging and although very different from what we first imagined, we are very excited. The SWr and family finder really liked our PAR and are not considering anyone else until we have given our answer.

We met with our SWr today to tell him we are very keen at this stage and happy to proceed. He's not in the office tomorrow, so will contact LO's sw'r on Monday and organise a meeting for us   

Waiting for it all to go horribly wrong, but it sure is a good start and more than we could have imagined    we did have one major concern or worry, but this was all resolved today!!!!!


----------



## nutmeg

We're meeting LO's SWr next Thursday and boy is this week going to drag!! We have the nursery all ready apart from loads of dd's clothes which need to be put in the loft this weekend. The highchair, car seat are all at B & SIL's house but am leaving them there until things are more definate, but things remain very positive and our SWr is confident everything will stay on an even keel   
Our (hopefully) baby girl is 4.5 months old.


----------



## Billybeans

That's fab news Nutmeg and she is still so young. I am so happy for you. keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## nutmeg

Thanks shining star.

So we met lo's swr today and everything seemed to go well and really positively    At the moment I feel sick one minute, incredibly giddy the next and I can't get any work done!! We should know for definate tomorrow but our SWr said he'd call later anyway so waiting on tenterhooks. LOs swr was looking to place before Christmas but I can't see how realistic that could be. We think matching panel will be 19th December with a view to introductions very early in the new year. My stomach keeps doing enormous flips, I simply can't believe how fortunate we've been - to potentially have had a link a week after panel and then our baby coming home within 2.5 months of panel!!! And she really does seem a dream - oh my word!!!!!!!


----------



## Billybeans

So so happy for you. I hope they don't keep you waiting all day today for that phone call. Things seem to have gone very quick for you recently. Fab Job!


----------



## nutmeg

They certainly have gone very quickly and we feel so very lucky. It's 11 months since we had our first visit from a social worker to discuss the possibility of adoption and our daughter will be home within 10.5 months of starting prep sessions - how incredible is that?
I still keep thinking things will go wrong, but our SWr and LOs SWr have said there really isn't anything to worry about!

So our SWr called at 10am this morning whilst I was in the hairdresser with dye on my head. My hairdresser knew I was expecting the call and she was watching my face for expressions    whilst she was washing someone else's hair! After that I think I went into a bit of shock with an inability to breathe, crying and feeling sick. I drove around looking for someone to hug me and let me have a cry but my parents were at a funeral, the inlaws were out and SIL wasn't in! Everyone else was at work. EVentually got a hug and a bit of a weep at 3pm before I picked DD up. I'm fine now and can't wait to fill DH in on all the details when dd is in bed but as it's Children in Need night she'll be having a later than usual night   

We're off to meet FCs on Tuesday and I can't wait to meet them and hear all about our LO.


----------



## Maccer

Congrats Nutmeg, so thrilled for you, our little boy should be home at the end of January so we are nearly at the same stage.  When I received the news I was at work and had to go into a office and have a little cry to myself and I keep telling my sw'er that I am sure someone is going to jump out in front of me and say its all a big joke, it's all surreal at the moment.  I am sure reality will kick in soon enough.  Good luck with everything, I can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## nutmeg

Thanks Maccer, that's how we feel - that it can't possibly be true and everything is going so well that it must soon go wrong!

We met FC today and she was really supportive and gave us both a big hug at the end and congratulated us. We heard all about our little girl and got to see lots of photos and a couple of short videos. 

When DH got home this evening we told dd and it was the MOST AMAZING thing, so was so pleased and now has her sisters photos around her room. She rang her grandparents to tell them she's going to be a big sister too   

We go to MP on the 19th Dec which SWrs have said is just a formality and nothing to be concerned about and then we meet our DD for the first time on the 3rd Jan with our DD coming along to meet her 2 days later.

We feel so incredibly blessed.


----------



## nutmeg

Wow nearly another month has gone by since my last entry - and what a busy month it's been. DD2's room is all ready and has stuff piled all over the place that I need to sort and tidy. We use cloth nappies, so I have a load of new ones just arrived that need washing and drying tomorrow. DD1s Christmas presents are hid in the wardrobe at the moment, so we won't be able to completely finish the room until after Christmas   

Panel has been brought forward and is tomorrow, the 12th December. We've prepared our talking album and will be taking that along with us aswell as DD1s christmas present for DD2 - how adorable does that sound?!? After that I'm hopeful we'll get a schedule for intros soon so I can make arrangments for dd1.

Everything is pretty manic at the moment. This is always a stressful and incredibly busy time of year at work with so much to do, but as I only have 7 days left at work it is even more manic (I am self employed so need to ensure my deputy has everything covered for my absence!). And we've got everyone coming to do on Boxing day so need to prepare my menus etc for 30+ people for that day.
BUT it's going to be a wonderful Christmas as a family of three ready for our daughter in the new year. We've been away for a Christmas weekend and talked about dd2 a lot whilst there.

Thanks for  reading!


----------



## KJB1978

How did matching Panel go Nutmeg?  We are a few weeks behind you but very keen to hear how it was.

All so exciting!!!


----------



## aseagrim

Hello everyone

Do you know if local authorities take your age into account? I have heard stories about being "too white" and "too old" when people are 40. My DH is 40 and I will be 39 in Jan. Is this the case? 

Thanks


----------



## nutmeg

Thanks KJB, it went really well. So relaxed and we had a few laughs and it was a positive experience. So much more relaxed and friendly than the adoption approval in our LA. They thought the match was very strong and had no concerns, so we're just waiting on ratification to see what they wrote about us   
When do you have MP and when do intros start? 
Ours will be here before we know in!!!!!

Aseagrim - you will get a much quicker response if you post on the adoption chat thread as this is just a diary thread and they don't get read so often. But you would be considered relatively young in adoption terms; we've just been approved and matched and I am 38 and DH has just turned 43. They will look at your capability to parent rather than your age


----------



## nutmeg

What a fabulous Christmas we had. Very busy, but fantastic and exciting and wonderful. Everyone wishing us well, cards and presents for baby girl and everyone making a fuss of DD1.

Now Santas presents are out of DD2s wardrobe, I can sort her room and we're all set to meet her on Thursday, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## Billybeans

Wow not long til you meet your little one. Lots of luck. So exciting.


----------



## flickJ

Good luck for Thursday, I hope everything goes well for you and you soon have the perfect family you deserve


----------



## nutmeg

Thanks to both of you and anyone else who may be reading   

Today we met our baby girl and it could not have gone any better. The interagency meeting only took just over an hour rather than the 2 we were told, so we got to meet her at 11.15am. The FC is very experienced and very much put us at ease; we had a play, a cuddle and then I gave her a bottle and she fell asleep in my arms - perfect. Tomorrow we're going to spend 4 hours with her and at the weekend, we take dd up to meet her too. She will be coming home for keeps on Wednesday    Amazing day!

Anyone starting on this path - DO keep going, moments like today are utterly priceless.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Whoooooooo! Great day x


----------



## Maccer

Fantastic nutmeg, so thrilled for you!    


Maccer xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Amazing news honey congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Billybeans

Awwh How lovely. What an amazing day, one that will stay in your memory for many years to come. I bet Wednesday willf eel like a whirlwind. Enjoy every minute.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Have another amazing day, and weekend when your two little ladies meet each other for the first time!  Oh god, i'm   now, such a happy picture xxxxx


----------



## someday

beautiful to read! Congratulations xxx


----------



## nutmeg

Thankyou everyone, your support and well wishes really are appreciated.

After a lot of tiring driving and an emotionally draining move, DD2 is home and doing wonderfully. She's had 3 nights with us and has slept through each night    so we're feeling pretty smug and lucky right now   
She's doing really well, has two bottom teeth just come through and looks like a top one or two may be making an appearance. It has come as a bit of shock having a baby in the house again but we're loving it and using lots of different "claiming" techniques so she's quickly becoming a definate member of the family rather than a visiting dignitary!!
DD1 is being an absolute star with her and so helpful and kind and the grandparents have met her and are thrilled.
She alsi caused quite a stir in the school playground this week


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Bet she did what a star! Can't believe she's settled so well when she's teething obviously meant to be. So glad your girl has taken to big sisterhood so well what a beautiful family you all make x x


----------



## nutmeg

Awww thankyou Gwyneth, we do feel so very lucky.


----------



## Billybeans

Such wonderful news. Sounds like you areloving it. Well done to you both. Congrats again. xx


----------



## Maccer

Wonderful news nutmeg, so thrilled for you. Xxx


----------



## KJB1978

Well Done Nutmeg and family, its all so very exciting!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

So lovely to read, you must be on cloud 9 and then a bit more! xxx


----------



## nutmeg

Well it's 3.5 weeks since our baby girl came home and DH says it's been the longest 3.5 weeks of his life    It really does feel like she's been here longer. We've worked really hard to reduce her milk intake and she's doing really well. She's far less sickie and her solid food intake is great. She's been so overfed it's been hard but we're definately through the worst and she's taking a little more time on eating now.
We've started going out to groups regularly and she has a ready smile for everyone and the four of us are just enjoying being in each other's company and are soooo looking forward to our family holiday at Whit.
We've had our LAC review a week and half ago and that went really well; we have her SWr coming next week for the last of the weekly visits and everything just feels like it's falling into place nicely


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Fabulous so pleased x


----------



## Billybeans

it's so nice to hear updates on how you are getting along. That's amazing news. How long does the SW keep coming after placement?
Enjoy every second!


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

Lovely to hear yet another fabulous story, congratulations xx


----------



## nutmeg

Thanks everyone, Shining Star, DDs swr is now visiting monthly until we get the adoption order though, we can apply for the order on 28th March.

Baby girl has been home for 6 weeks now and she is most definately attached to us and us to her; I'd be a proper protective mama bear if anyone came near her    I do think I'm falling in love with her now too. It's been hard and weaning her off the overfeeding she's been experiencing has been tough, but her smile is just the most adorable, and apart from when driven by hunger she is a placid and happy girl. She's learnt to sit up really well and is now bottom shuffling - she is really strong on her legs and I think she'll be an early walker. She's also learnto blow kisses which is amazing and when I ask her to say mama, she blows me the most amazing kiss   

Now all we need is a couple of decent night's sleeps and we'll all be great!!

To anyone left reading, I hope I can offer some hope that your child is out there waiting for you - there is no doubt this baby is mine and woe betide anyone who says otherwise


----------



## someday

This is beautiful nutmeg. I am so pleased for you all that she has settle so well. xxx


----------



## bluedreams

There is no little smiley for big claps and massive cheers so how about a big grin! 

Chuffed its worked out so well for you.  Fingers crossed we can all follow suit. x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

What a little cutie  . Glad it's going so well x x


----------



## nutmeg

Thanks everyone.

She said her first word today while we were out with friends and guess what? It was MAMA   Okay it wasn't directed at me but I've said it so much to her, it's eventually stuck    She also said it lots in front of my family too tonight so at least I was vindicated to me DH!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ah so lovely glad it was Mama bet DH is a bit jealous   x


----------



## nutmeg

Ha a little bit Gwyneth!

We had a meeting with DDs swr today. She's not seen her for 3 weeks and she was so made up with the developments and the progress she's made. She said she would never have described her as a lively baby - but she certainly is now. She was babbling and trying to move all through our meeting and couldn't have been any better - what a little star    She really was so pleased. She's leaving in a couple of weeks, which is sad so she;ll be bringing dds new swr on the next visit.
She has mentioned to me twice already that BPs are planning on getting pregnant again and they have been warned that this baby would be taken from them too. Today she asked if we would consider concurrency WHEN (not if) they get pregnant. I had to supress a massive smile. I already feel like all my dreams have come true by ading dd2 to our family, but if we got a third child from birth, I really would feel like all our years of torment were well and truely worth it.
Unfortunately DH isn't so keen but I have at least 9 months to work on him!!!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Got everything crossed for you. Don't worry about DH he'll come round they always do x


----------



## crazyspaniel

Nutmeg, Gwyneth is right about DH coming round, you just have to make him think it was his idea ha ha x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

My DH always backs down if I cry he hates it x


----------



## nutmeg

Ha, we are a devious breed are we not!! I did sulk a little for a week until he eventually said "I've not said no, just it's too soon to discuss it yet!" so really........in time.........this means yes   

Eight weeks since our simley tubs has been home and it's like she's always been here. Her weight has stabilised and she calls for me and gets upset when I leave the room, yay!! But it's been very hard going for the last few days, she's teething and as a ear and throat infection and my poor baby has been crying and clinging and screaming. Add in a big lack of sleep and we have an exhausted household. Hopefully the antibiotics will start to work very quickly and we can all get some sleep tonight.
We have DD2s swr coming to see us next week and she'll be bring her new swr. I really hope BPs aren't pregnant again yet, I really really hope not. I'm starting to panic as it would not be good at all for me at work right now!


----------



## gettina

Yay. it's going so well! Though poor baby and poor you at the mo. chuckled at your stress about another woman getting pregnant - probably shouldn't but it's just too bizarre. 
Hope all the family are well soon and am sure the visit will be v nice.
Xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I am sure visit will go brilliantly hope bubba feels better soon x


----------

